# Webroot Antivirus VS. ESET Nod32 Smart Security



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm looking to see which one of the above antivirus is best. TopTenReviews says that Webroot is 3rd best and ESET is 5th (even if he was 3rd a couple of months ago)


----------

